# Rv Park Near Corpus



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone recommend an RV park around the Corpus Christi area.


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

There are several around Rockport that are good. We have stayed at Coastal Oaks and Lagoons RV Resort there. Not sure about Corpus though.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ransom Road RV Resort....Aransas Pass. EXCELLENT---Five Stars!

http://www.ransomroadrvparkinc.com/


----------



## KansasHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.gulfwatersrvresorttx.com/photo_gallery.htm


----------



## Sleepyeyes (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.bluelagoonsrvresort.com/


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine is setup at Lagoona RV Park nice people and a great views.


----------

